# Classpath setzen - UNTER MAC OS X



## Bibo1987 (17. Dez 2009)

Hallo liebe Kollegen.

Ich habe ein angenehm sehr großes Problem.

Undzwa:

Setzen der Classpath-Variable unter MAC.

Es tut alles nicht.

Ich habe ausprobiert:

set CLASSPATH=/usr/local/CumulusSDK/CumulusJC.jar
export CLASSPATH

java -classpath /usr/local/CumulusSDK/CumulusJC.jar

CLASSPATH in die environment.plist eingetragen als Wert.

Niemals ein Erfolg.

Es wird immer die Exception geschmissen:

```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no CumulusJC in java.library.path
```

Wenn das zweite mal zur gleichen Laufzeit die Funktion aufgerufen wird, die diese Library benötigt, wird diese Exception geschmissen:


```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: com.canto.cumulus.Server.openConnection1(Ljava/lang/String;ZLjava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/String;)Lcom/canto/cumulus/Server;
```

Was hab ich falsch gemacht? Wie macht man das denn jetzt richtig??? Ich hab von MAC kein Peil...

Danke im vorraus für alle Antworten

Grüße
Bibo

PS:
Ich denke im "Anfänger"-Bereich ist der Threat gut aufgehoben...


----------



## Ebenius (17. Dez 2009)

Bibo1987 hat gesagt.:


> ```
> Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no CumulusJC in java.library.path
> ```


Augen auf! Hier geht's um den *Library*Path, nicht um den *Class*Path. Fang am besten mal hier an zu suchen: Java Frequently Asked Questions

Ebenius


----------



## Bibo1987 (21. Dez 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Augen auf! Hier geht's um den *Library*Path, nicht um den *Class*Path.



Oh, stimmt 

Danke für den Hinweis...

Da hab ich jetzt angefangen nach zu suchen. Allerdings finde ich jetzt seit ungefäht einer Stunde nichts dazu... ;(

Das einzigste was ich finde ist, das man .JAR und JNI files in /Library/Java/Extensions packen soll, auf Systemebene halt auf /System/Java/Extensions, auf userebene dann halt in /user/library/java/extensions...

Und das habe ich ja schon, trotzdem immer wieder, das er die .jar file nicht im Library-Path finden kann...

Ich mach mich dann jetzt mal weiter an die Suche, evtl. ist das ja noch etwas ganz anderes, was ich einfach nur übersehen habe...

Viele Grüße
Bibo


----------

